

Show HN: Monster Crew, our startup's first game - skittlebrau
http://bonusxp.com/monstercrew/

======
skittlebrau
Three of us quit our jobs about six months ago to start a new mobile game
studio. It was one of the most exciting yet terrifying things I have done. I
mostly lurk here on HN, but I got a lot of the inspiration/courage to take the
plunge from the community here! Our first game is out today on iOS
([https://itunes.apple.com/app/monster-crew/id561545477?ls=1&#...</a>). Other
obvious platforms will hopefully follow soon.

------
materialhero
Looks like it could be entertaining! The video was well produced, but I would
suggest shortening it and showing some actual gameplay on the homepage. 30-45
seconds tops. The rest of it looks like cutscenes from throughout the game and
doesn't really tell you what you get if you download it. Good Luck!

~~~
skittlebrau
Thanks, good suggestions. We just have the current "teaser" trailer we used to
announce, but now we're out, we'd definitely benefit from a more straight up
gameplay-oriented trailer.

